# ***2008 EAST COAST MEET 5/18 (Queens, NYC)***



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

Date: *Sunday, 5/18/08*

Time: *1pm*

Location: *Queens, NYC (Forest Park)*

around the Woodhaven Blvd & Myrtle Ave. intersection (zip code: 11385)


10 cars coming so far...are you?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I might be up for that depending on work load, and everything else. Hopefully I'll have everything installed by then.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

cool


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

8338 Woodhaven Blvd
Glendale, NY 11385


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

i'd love to make it down to this, but alas...i won't be there. It's a little far for me now.


----------



## foamerdave (Mar 9, 2008)

not me, I just hate diving in that dam town


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

p00p


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

Don...we need to start an epic thread at ca


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

we have about 15 cars that are planning to show up


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll probably go. as long as there will be some diyma guys there and not just spl freaks from ca.com.  i wanna hear/see some other SQ oriented installs.


----------



## mavster (Dec 13, 2007)

you know I'll be there...

setup-less....

but in presence...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Too far for me, about 4 hours each way.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

tcguy85 said:


> i'll probably go. as long as there will be some diyma guys there and not just spl freaks from ca.com.  i wanna hear/see some other SQ oriented installs.


That is pretty much the reason I won't be attending.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry guys, i'll be coming back from Disney the weekend before....and I know the lawnwork will be calling, as will be the work at my shop from being out all week.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> That is pretty much the reason I won't be attending.


haha. SPL freaks.  I don't blame you.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, an SQ meet 3 minutes from my crib???!?

This can't be. 

I thought the GTO meets at Cunningham Park were close, lol.

Anyways, should be interesting to see the turnout....what kind of speakers and amps will be there?

As my sig says, Morel & Phoenix Gold.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I might have to stop by, but CivicFest in Upstate NY is that same day.


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

ill probably go if enough sq guys go, its our monthly poker game later that day but should be able to swing it


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

skylar112 said:


> That is pretty much the reason I won't be attending.





crap!


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

p00p


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

any sq guys from here definately going, i dont want to show up and enter an spl contest with my one 10" sub


----------



## hooptiesaregreat (Oct 4, 2005)

ha...these are still going on huh  Good to see everyone is still around!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

CobraVin said:


> any sq guys from here definately going, i dont want to show up and enter an spl contest with my one 10" sub


i said this in the other thread as well but i'll go if other SQ guys will be there. i won't be entering in any spl battles with my single ten either.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

15 cars are planning to show....a few SQ guys


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Any of the SQ guys good at tuning with a DCX-730?? That might tip me into going


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

tcguy85 said:


> i said this in the other thread as well but i'll go if other SQ guys will be there. i won't be entering in any spl battles with my single ten either.


My car is 100% SQ....it is pretty quiet from the outside. 

From my experience at the August NJ DIYMA meet, there's only so many cars you can realistically listen to at a meet. I'd say probably 3-5 cars...huge #s aren't necessary, IMHO.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fellippe said:


> My car is 100% SQ....it is pretty quiet from the outside.
> 
> From my experience at the August NJ DIYMA meet, there's only so many cars you can realistically listen to at a meet. I'd say probably 3-5 cars...huge #s aren't necessary, IMHO.


are you coming to this meet?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

hooptiesaregreat said:


> ha...these are still going on huh  Good to see everyone is still around!


havent seen you around in a while Frank!


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

oh snap Frank -n- Beanz






3 days away guys!


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

Sunday looks good

66 degrees

partly cloudy


http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/11416?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

UPDATE: Looks like rain tomorrow...not looking good


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

tcguy85 said:


> are you coming to this meet?


Sorry for the late reply, but yes...will be coming.

Let's get a roll call going, member & car...


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

If it doesn't rain I'll stop by for a few. Wanna see and hear some SQ setups before I finish mine. 

Fellippe I drive a red Infiniti G35 sedan.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

MEETING IS CANCELLED!!




its gonna rain all day


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

seddon said:


> If it doesn't rain I'll stop by for a few. Wanna see and hear some SQ setups before I finish mine.
> 
> Fellippe I drive a red Infiniti G35 sedan.


Cool Seddon....I drive a black '05 GTO.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Slammed said:


> MEETING IS CANCELLED!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this still hold? Right now it's almost 9 am and it's pretty sunny outside.


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/11385?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

its starts at 1pm....suppose to get heavy at 3pm


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

I will be there there at 1pm...just to check if anyone is around


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

there will be 5-6 cars there today...nothing big


we might reschedule the official meet for next weekend


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

I will be there until 2pm (or when it starts raining)


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

I told ya'll it was gonna rain :



5 cars showed up (and a bike lol)


not bad for an "unofficial" meet


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Is there another meet schedule for this saturday?


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

we are planning to set up another one on June 14th (Saturday)


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Slammed said:


> we are planning to set up another one on June 14th (Saturday)


Then Ill give ya another .... p00p


----------



## CobraVin (Jul 31, 2007)

damn, thats the iron maiden show at pnc


----------

